# Anyone else received spam PM's from Goldtvcasting?



## macfixer01 (Jul 2, 2013)

goldtvcasting said:


> WANTED: ADVENTURE SEEKING GOLD HUNTERS IN THE LAST FRONTIER!!!!
> 
> Are you up for taking the gold adventure of a lifetime?
> 
> ...





FYI, I got this spam PM from someone calling themselves goldtvcasting who apparently just joined the forum today.

macfixer01


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 2, 2013)

macfixer01 said:


> goldtvcasting said:
> 
> 
> > WANTED: ADVENTURE SEEKING GOLD HUNTERS IN THE LAST FRONTIER!!!!
> ...



They spammed the forum multiple times earlier today.

Jim


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 3, 2013)

I also recieved their "invitation"...


----------



## Lou (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned them yesterday when I saw all the reports.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 3, 2013)

I always get impressed when a company have a gmail account... 'nuff said!

:mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 4, 2013)

Lou said:


> Banned them yesterday when I saw all the reports.




Thanks,
For future reference, is there a better way to report spam than reposting his message?


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 4, 2013)

macfixer01 said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> > Banned them yesterday when I saw all the reports.
> ...




You could edit out the email address, reposting that kind of helps him out.

I just checked and the red exclamation point to report spam is in the lower right hand corner in private messages also.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 5, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> You could edit out the email address, reposting that kind of helps him out.


Done! And----I agree. If I don't delete the entire thread/post, I ensure their link isn't functional. It no longer is. 

Harold


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 6, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> > Lou said:
> ...




Ok thanks Jim. Removing his address would be a good idea. Also I checked again and fwiw, I have no red exclamation point either at the Inbox level or with the message open either. Maybe it's something different with my browser (Safari)?


----------

